
Ask HN: What mouse do you use? - julienreszka
I bought a vertical ergonomic mouse a year ago and since I don&#x27;t have so much pain like I used to after working long hours.<p>Does any of you still own the mouse where your palm is horizontal? Why?
======
ktpsns
I used the trackpoint and touchpad a lot on my ThinkPads. And any noname
office mouses. Because changing workplaces frequently.

------
ignorantguy
I tried 5 different mouse options. Finally settled on 3M joystick type mouse.
I have no pain in my hands anymore.

------
catacombs
Logitech Ergo trackball mouse. I have two for home and work. They are amazing.

------
weitzj
Logitech M570 Trackball. Cheapest mouse to get you started on a Trackball.

